# Plants to attract Butterflies in the garden



## Michael W (8 Mar 2014)

Since my dad loves photography I thought about designing a spot in the garden to attract some wildlife especially for butterflies for him to snap some shots and for general viewing for the family. I have a few plants in mind for this and these include:

Lavender
Bluebells
Nettles
Primrose
Forget-Me-Not
Hyacinth
Buddleia which we already have

What do you guys think about the selection so far? I'm really looking forward for this project! I must say though, managing this will be quite scary for me when spiders come out as I'm somewhat arachnophobia but in general this should pay off! 

When this project is up and running, the wildlife pond should potentially follow


----------



## OllieNZ (8 Mar 2014)

Not sure if you have these avalible to you?
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gomphocarpus_physocarpus


----------



## Michael W (8 Mar 2014)

I shall keep an eye out for them the next time I visit the garden center thanks.


----------



## stu_ (8 Mar 2014)

The buddelia and nettles are good.you can get wild flower mixes in packets,corn flowers work well imo.others I've used are Cone flowers (Echinacea),Marjoram and Oregano.The last 2 taste good as well.


----------



## stu_ (8 Mar 2014)

Try looking on here http://butterfly-conservation.org/292/gardening.html


----------



## Fern (8 Mar 2014)

I know that you are asking specifically about butterflies, but other 'pollinators' are good to attract too, thay all need a helping hand 

This might be helpful
http://www.rhs.org.uk/Gardening/Sustainable-gardening/Plants-for-pollinators
Useful links on there too

Your future wildlife pond project  is a great idea


----------



## Michael W (8 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I have previously looked at those sites mentioned above and they have great lists of plants to use. I thought I'd ask around here for any specific suggestions as going through them one by one will take some time since I'm currently studying for an essay on 'The Terror' during the french revolution so I'm popping back and forth from the books and the laptop


----------



## Lindy (8 Mar 2014)

I have a couple of varieties of Hebe in the garden that butterflies love.


----------



## BruceF (8 Mar 2014)

Milk weed, cone flower, day lilies, Agastache..........


----------



## kirk (9 Mar 2014)

Just plant some broccoli you won't get rid of the rotters I garentee
 you.


----------



## darren636 (9 Mar 2014)

for late summer get some sedum.   lavender , species roses ( Madame Alfred carrier is my favourite)    erigeron and eryngium ,  most of the American prairie daisies such as Echinacea and helenium.   ivy- a crucial feeding destination.   lilac is always smothered in butterflies and makes a good frame for clematis rubromarginata. Deutzia,
Cardamine pratensis - if you have a damp patch.  Crocus tricolour. Alliums.  Big umbels such as ammi majus.     lonicera- English honeysuckle.


----------



## darren636 (9 Mar 2014)

If you go for bluebells, make sure they are English hyacinthoides non scripts. The Spanish ones are nasty brutes.


----------



## MirandaB (9 Mar 2014)

Angelica is another good one,in particularly Angelica Gigas lovely deep purple colour and all insects love it


----------



## Michael W (11 Mar 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Once I get back from Uni today I'll be turning the soil etc and pop down to the garden center this weekend and hopefully get some planting done.


----------



## Cherry (24 Mar 2014)

scabious and if you are into seeds (and these are dead easy) sow some cosmos - there are different heights ,the shorter ones are lovely in tubs and if you dead head them will flower until the first frosts (most garden centres sell them a little later as plugs) oh and allysum seeds -chuck in cracks in pavement etc -smell heavenly


----------

